# Caracal and pff member "Dailysaw"



## dheidler (May 4, 2013)

Dailysaw HELP
I am trying to track down a wiring diagram for my Caracal 1800 and I noticed from other posts that you own a Caracal and apparently know Gavin. If you have a wiring diagram or have contact info for Gavin, please advise. I am in the middle of wiring in a new Lowarance HDS5 and have found loose wires under the console....not sure if I unplugged them or if they are unused plugs from the factory. 
thanks for your help
Duane Heidler
[email protected]


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Best bet is to stay clear of gavin, he has been running his business into the ground and doing some less than acceptable work, I would recommend calling Shane from Livingston marine. I'm unsure if Gavin is even open anymore


----------



## dheidler (May 4, 2013)

Joseph
thanks for the response. I've matched colors on loose wires I could find, fired it up Sunday and it appears everything is working. back in the water this weekend. Hope all works ok.
checked out your facebook page....nice work! the rigs with "flounder lites" are unbelievable, never saw anything like that on the Chesapeake Bay!!!
thanks for your quick response and help.
Duane


----------

